# Bulky vs. Chunky



## Betha (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi, can someone tell me the difference between bulky and chunky weight yarn? Which is thicker? Thank you.

Beth


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

here is a link to a chart with the different weight yarns. The bulky weight is thicker.

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

5 or Bulky Bulky 12 ply 100-120 7 wpi
Bulky Chunky 12 ply 5.5 8 mm
US UK

The difference is... an ocean. As for thickness - the same.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

If you look at the chart that mombr4 linked to, bulky and chunky can be the same. I would use the stitch count as a guide.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I've seen bulky and chunky used interchangeably. I look at the number on the label. A bulky weight #5 is generally used on needles size 8 to size 10. One example of this type of yarn is Lion's Woolease. Superbulky is a #6. An example of this would be Lion's Hometown. This would be knit on anything size 11 and up. You would probably more comfortably knit it on 13's or larger.

http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/yarnInfo.cgi?yarnByClass=1


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

It is bulky in the USA and chunky in UK. 12 ply in AU and NZ. 100-120 m/100 g - in the rest of the world.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

England has 10 ply for Aran as does Australia.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

But isn't Aran also English term!?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Aran is not just an English term it is also, Irish and Scottish.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

OK, my bad. I sincerely apologize to all Irish and Scottish knitters. I did not mean to insult them and I am really, truthfully sorry to have forgotten them and for not checking if they had the same term. And I am sure they must have deep traditions in yarn-making up there, for sheep "grow" so well on mountains, and they have such beautiful high mountains. I'm sorry, girls.


----------

